# Mucks arctic pro



## cetaws6 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thinking about picking up a pair of these my toes keep going numb in the stand, any pros/cons about them most reviews have been good online.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 30, 2013)

Got a pair of Woody max ,and for Ga seems enough. Not sure if they'll hold up for ice fishing in N Wisc so ill research further.


----------



## cetaws6 (Dec 2, 2013)

Well I ordered some today got 25% off and free shipping through dicks sporting goods I'll let ya know what I think about them.


----------



## Buckhead (Dec 13, 2013)

I have the Muck Arctic Ranger which is the same boot, but only sold at Bass Pro.  They are identical except they are Real Tree camo vs Mossy Oak.  Been happy with them, so far.  Bought them spur of the moment about a month ago.  They have kept my feet warm on several occasions when it was in the low 20's and I was hunting from tree stands.  I have also worn them when it was in the 60's and my feet didn't get too hot.

Make sure you buy a size larger than you ordinarily wear.  They run small and you need to be able to wear a thick sock or two when cold.


----------



## collardncornbread (Dec 21, 2013)

yep. I have the woody elite. I dont think it matters which type you have. If you put too many socks on it will cut off your circulation and your toes will get numb, and cold. you must have room for your feet to move.
 also,take some dry socks in a ziplok bag. put dry socks on just before you climb and put the damp ones in the ziplok and seal them up.


----------



## cetaws6 (Dec 25, 2013)

Got them today as a Christmas present, first thing I did was walk out in the creek and stand there for 10 minutes stayed warm the whole time was originally going to stand there till my feet got cold but after 10 minutes and no change I figured I'd be there a while, they fit perfect with a little extra room only had regular socks on with them, very impressed so far and there lighter and a lot more comfortable then I was expecting I'll give a hunting report as soon as I get a chance to get in the woods.


----------



## Bowbenderman (Jan 26, 2015)

I have Muck Artic Pro's so far so good! Hunted Ohio this past season very cold weather but I cheated (wore those stick on heat warmers) but they are the most comfortable boots I own!


----------



## jmalecek (Apr 1, 2015)

Mucks actic pro and a pair of wigwam smart wool socks kept my feet warm working in north dakota winter when the hi was -26f.


----------



## hburney (Apr 10, 2015)

Got a pair of Muck Camp Shoes a while back, don't wear them too often. The sole separated  from the upper and when I contacted Muck was told, sorry, nothing they could do. I think a high dollar product ($ 80+ rubber shoe) should be warranted from a manufacturing defect. Won't be purchasing more MUCKS!!


----------

